# Shot for the First time Tonight...



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I just couldnt stand it... I pulled out the bow this evening and pushed a couple arrows thru the target. I can already feel the addiction start to rise. The bow sat right back in my hand just like it was supposed to. 

Only fired 2 arrows before I was consistently on key. 

Anyone else pull out the ol' stick and string yet?:texasflag


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Sweat said:


> I just couldnt stand it... I pulled out the bow this evening and pushed a couple arrows thru the target.
> 
> Anyone else pull out the ol' stick and string yet?:texasflag


Yet? never put it away.:biggrin::biggrin: Heck I probably off and on spent roughly 4 hours a day since Saturday shooting. Had to come home yesterday though so won't get to shoot till the weekend.

Some nice groups some sucky ones just depending on how much sweat was running in my eyes. Also spent a couple hours sittin a stand in hopes the hogs would appear. Nothing but mosquitoes, ticks, and a mad squirrel that was working hard on being a Slick Trick k-bob.

I try to shoot every weekend or at least a couple hours a week or every other depending on if we hit the country or not. I used to shoot in the backyard, but after getting a newer bow, I decided it just wasn't worth it. Besides, 20yds is only 20yds. It just isn't the same as practicing at 40. Once you got it dialed in at 40, then 20 ain't no sweat.

Heck I even was shooting some with my older bow left handed just to work up the muscles. I ain't there for much past 25, but the hogs better not try me any closer. Here is a 20yd left handed group with my Tomkat,


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha.. Very Nice..!! Where at do you go to shoot? What area do you hunt?

I usually put the bow up for a couple months after the season because the kids start baseball, and then its time to fish... and i just run out of daylight.

How do you like the ICS Hunter? Im looking for a new set of arrows but dont know which route I want to go yet.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Sweat said:


> Haha.. Very Nice..!! Where at do you go to shoot? What area do you hunt?
> 
> I usually put the bow up for a couple months after the season because the kids start baseball, and then its time to fish... and i just run out of daylight.
> 
> How do you like the ICS Hunter? Im looking for a new set of arrows but dont know which route I want to go yet.


Well when in town I head out to PSC range since they have a small area for archery out there, and seems like I haven't needed to shoot a gun in a while. I usually hunt somewhere between Midway and Crockett, or Marquez, or Palestine. Just depends on what's going on that particular weekend.

I spent the past 5 days on our place in Palestine visiting with my mom, and daughter and grandkids. For the most part just relaxing and not doing much of anything but shooting the bow and looking for a og every once in a while.

I like the hunters, they are a decent arrow for the money. I also shoot CE 6075's and the Bass Pro version as well. Same arrow made for Redhead or Bass Pro by CE.

For the most part however I shoot the Easton Epic's for practicing, and hunt with the FMJ's. Personally I haven't found much tougher than them. I shoot a 29" 340 which weighs in at 470grs with a 100gr tip or right at 500 with the 125's. Either of them are pure poison for deer or hogs.

For bow's I shoot an 08 Tomkat, and an 09 Admiral. Still learning the tiny attributes of the Admiral where the Tomkat is just pure GIT-R-DUN...It ain't much on speed or overly quiet, but it hits the mark with enough regularity I only shoot groups at 40yds anymore. I have ruined too many arrows to shoot them any closer. (except left handed) Funny thing is I have only been shooting a bow for 2 years.

As for arrows, it just depends on what your after. Two schools of thought, first are light and fast, second is heavy and slow. I tried to compromise, I went with as heavy as I could and still keep over 265fps. With the Admiral and 125' on the FMJ's I can hit just over 260fps which is plenty for anything I am going to hunt. With the Tomkat I am running either the 430gr carbons or on occasion I shoot the 470gr FMJ's, out to 30yds there isn't enough difference that I am worried about it for hogs, which is what I use that bow for the most anymore. Don't get me wrong, it will take a deer just as quick as the Admiral, it's just I like the Admiral a bit more for deer where I might shoot a tad further, it has the added power.

Let me know if you find something you like and are looking for a good price on them I am always looking around for deals on stuff, and I find a LOT of stuff that I never buy as I have plenty of junk already. I do like to pass on a deal though when I can.

Got to run,
SR


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been shooting at least once a week. Can't wait for the season to start. I just can't get motivated to sit in 95 degree heat to hunt for a hog.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

2GOOD said:


> I've been shooting at least once a week. Can't wait for the season to start. I just can't get motivated to sit in 95 degree heat to hunt for a hog.


Not so much motivation as acclimation. Since I would rather be used to being out there in the hotter weather, when the hopefully cooler weather gets here in Oct. I will be more apt to sit through an 80 degree morning hunt.

Your right it was tough to sit there sweating, but the thought of one of those hogs that has been rubbing waits high on our trees around the pond had my mind set on fresh ribs for the pit. I had already set out the knives, and arranged the racks in the freezer as well so as to hopefully quicken the processing once I got it up to the house.

Besides, I personally would rather put a hog in the freezer than a deer. Don't get me wrong, I like to have some deer there as well, but overall, we eat WAY more ground pork and pork steaks, and sausage, than deer. Besides it is still more fun and relaxing than sitting in front of the TV or mowing the pasture.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*pig*



Screeminreel said:


> I personally would rather put a hog in the freezer than a deer. Don't get me wrong, I like to have some deer there as well, but overall, we eat WAY more ground pork and pork steaks, and sausage, than deer.


Same here... I love to fry it up. We take a few deer every year just to make sausage and deer steaks but I'd take some wild pig anyday of the week.

We hunt near GeorgeWest so I dont make it down there as often as I want... I need a local place to poke some pork..


----------

